
E820 - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E820
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:
[https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/557368/bios-e820-in...](https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/557368/bios-e820-in-
dmesg-how-do-i-calculate-the-memory-range-from-addresses)

